# [Hilfe] Windows Mediaplayer und Kopierschutz



## Eiche (6. Dezember 2007)

habe das Problem das mein Windows Mediaplayer 11 echt alle Film dvd verweigert Treiber sind alle so aktuell wie möglich. (z.B. AMD 7.11)

begründung:

Windows Media Player kann die DVD aufgrund eines Problems beim digitalen Kopierschutz zwischen DVD-Laufwerk, Decoder und Grafikkarte nicht wiedergeben. Versuchen Sie, einen aktualisierten Grafikkartentreiber zu installieren.


----------



## jetztaber (8. Dezember 2007)

Besorg Dir mal den VLC Media Player in der aktuellen Version (die Site ist zwar Englisch, die Installation erfolgt dann aber auf Deutsch):
http://www.videolan.org/

Dann besorg Dir die aktuellen Codecs, für XP hier:
http://www.xpcodecpack.com/

oder für Vista hier:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_23964552.html

dann sollten sich die Probleme auflösen.

edit: Bevor es einer mir erzählt, ich weiß, der Plural von Codec ist Codices.


----------



## Eiche (13. Dezember 2007)

na das XPcodecpack kenne ich schon von Super

aber der VLC nimmt sofort die wiedergabe auf thx und ich bin förmlich von den einstell Möglichkeiten erschlagen
hast du Ahnung welche Einstellung wichtig sind für perfekte Qualität? bei sound habe ich schon float32 gefunden funktioniert auch, bei video habe ich DX eingestellt


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2007)

Ist 'normal', da es a) einen MPEG2 Decoder braucht, b) eine Software die CSS beherrscht, beides kann er nicht...

Da musst wohl 'ne offizielle DVD Abspielsoftware (oder VLC) nutzen...


----------



## Eiche (13. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist 'normal', da es a) einen MPEG2 Decoder braucht, b) eine Software die CSS beherrscht, beides kann er nicht...
> 
> Da musst wohl 'ne offizielle DVD Abspielsoftware (oder VLC) nutzen...


wie soll ich das verstehen ich hatte vorher bereits mehr fach DVD mit dem WMP11 DVD geschaut?

wollte damit nur sagen das ich XP_Codec_Pack-2.3.3 bereits vorher installiert hatte da ich ihn für SUPER benötigte

und welche Einstellungen im VLC eine möglichst perfekte Quantität liefern, da er die DVD's wiedergibt?


----------

